# Learning Videos



## modamag (Jul 4, 2007)

Guys, I got some instructional videos I would like to share.
If anyone is interested, post so I know to start a passaround.

AGI Professional Machinist Course
- Lathe
- Milling Machine
- General Machine Shop Support Equipment and Techniques

The Art of Buffing
How To Run a Lathe (by Southbend)

*=== Domestic Waiting List ===*
DonShock - VIEWED
PhotonFanatic - CURRENT HOLDER
sflate - VIEWED
COMMANDR - Next after PhotonFanatic
Ledean - CURRENT HOLDER
DaFABRICATA - Next after Ledean
wquiles
Tritium
mrsinbad

*=== International Waiting List ===*
PEU
yclo


----------



## PEU (Jul 4, 2007)

Any chance of converting them to DivX? 
Im too far away for being part of a passaround 


Pablo


----------



## DonShock (Jul 4, 2007)

I would be interested.


----------



## barkingmad (Jul 4, 2007)

PEU said:


> Any chance of converting them to DivX?
> Im too far away for being part of a passaround
> 
> 
> Pablo


 
That's probably not legal unless they are free / public domain?


----------



## PEU (Jul 4, 2007)

barkingmad said:


> That's probably not legal unless they are free / public domain?



I'm hoping they are! Like the ones some companies give away at trade expos 


Pablo


----------



## modamag (Jul 4, 2007)

The South Bend video was made well before 1978 so it would be OK.


----------



## sflate (Jul 4, 2007)

I'd be interested in a pass around.


----------



## PhotonFanatic (Jul 5, 2007)

Being a lazy guy, I'd rather watch a video than read a book, so count me in, please.


----------



## will (Jul 5, 2007)

would you consider these to be - basic? intermediate? advanced?

I did a quick search - this is the site that describes the AGI videos. These look to be very comprehensive. 

http://www.machineshopcourse.com/


----------



## modamag (Jul 5, 2007)

They are defintely not advance.
I would consider them be beginner to intermediate.
The teacher holds your hand for the first couple intro then let you loose.

For lathe it covers some aspects such as threading (w/o relief) & knurling which I consider to be for the intermediate.

I wish he cover stuff like SS316 / Ti 6-4 machining and radius tools.


----------



## will (Jul 5, 2007)

For threading relief I use the same tool and just go .005 -.010 deeper than the bottom of the thread, I hand feed this. I also make this cut right before the final threading cut. That eliminates the need to de-bur the start of the thread. Using the same tool gives a nice start and finish to the threads, they have the same angle.

Stainless steel - sharp carbide tools - coolant spray right on the tool. This is messy but does a nice job. 

not sure what you mean about radius tools - end mills? lathe tools?


----------



## COMMANDR (Jul 5, 2007)

I would up for a passaround. Color me interested.

Gary:wave:


----------



## modamag (Jul 15, 2007)

Guys, please PM me your address so I can start the passaround.

It will consist of the Lathe series, tool grinding and some buffing video.


----------



## modamag (Jul 17, 2007)

Ship the Lathe series out to Don. 
Steve is next then Fred.

When I get my mill series back I'll pass that one around too.

Enjoy everyone.
Joanthan


----------



## Ledean (Jul 18, 2007)

I am interested in the passaround..


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Jul 18, 2007)

I'm in!!!
I'll PM my info.....


----------



## wquiles (Jul 18, 2007)

Cool!

I am definitely interested 

Will


----------



## Tritium (Jul 20, 2007)

Please consider me in as well. I have a new mill and lathe still in the box waiting for clean space to play in.

Thurmond


----------



## DonShock (Jul 20, 2007)

Videos recieved today, I'll try to get them watched this weekend and shipped back out the start of next week.


----------



## mrsinbad (Jul 20, 2007)

Count me in. Thanks.


----------



## DonShock (Jul 23, 2007)

Seven DVD's went out to Fred this morning.


----------



## PEU (Jul 23, 2007)

I hope someone can make me copies of these DVDs, I would pay the media and the shipping of course  


Pablo


----------



## yclo (Jul 28, 2007)

PEU said:


> I hope someone can make me copies of these DVDs, I would pay the media and the shipping of course
> 
> Pablo



I wouldn't mind copies too. 

-YC


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Jul 28, 2007)

I'd buy copies as well!
Anyone?


----------



## sflate (Jul 28, 2007)

modamag,

I received a package yesterday. I should be done with them this weekend. Should I mail them back to you or should the next person PM me their address so I can ship it on to the next person on the list?


----------



## wquiles (Jul 30, 2007)

Is there a list? Who is next?

Will


----------



## red85toy (Aug 13, 2007)

what about hosting the video clips on a website so everyone can view them whenever they want?

I have plenty of hard drive space on www.crazypetersons.com


----------



## Tritium (Nov 15, 2007)

:bump: for update.

Thurmond


----------



## tino_ale (Nov 16, 2007)

I would be extremely interested in downloadable files or even pay for copies!


----------



## PEU (Nov 16, 2007)

tino_ale said:


> I would be extremely interested in downloadable files or even pay for copies!



+1 :twothumbs


Pablo


----------



## Calamityville_Horror (Nov 17, 2007)

If they are kosher to copy, I would be willing to see if I can get a few copies made. This is for those too far away for the pass-around, and maybe a few others. (Trying to avoid burning 200 DVDs, which would make a few weeks worth of free time go ) Been a few years since I fired up the old DVD burner, but I should be able to get them copied after a bit of keyboard pounding.

Anyways, if this is the case, I could hop in at the end of the pass-around list. I am interested to see them myself in any case...

Geist


----------



## tino_ale (Nov 17, 2007)

Heck I would be interrested! :twothumbs

First becose the trip of the DVD from US to France will take 10 days each, and second because I'll be able to keep them as reference and watch them when I need it (haven't got a lathe yet :sick2

Please people with DVD burners keep us posted! I will pay for media+shipping+a few bucks to get that beer during burn process


----------



## frisco (Nov 17, 2007)

Is it to late to get in on this?

frisco


----------



## tino_ale (Nov 17, 2007)

Ok, if these DVDs are easily duplicated (no voodoo tricks to copy them) I can copy and dispatch for people in Europe... in that case I would ask for media+shipping in return.

But to do this, I need the DVDs 

edit : can I be on the list please?


----------



## toneloe (Nov 17, 2007)

I am very interested to be on this list also
thanks.


----------



## Mel_PL (Nov 18, 2007)

Very cool! I'm interested in European passaround/copies/downloads.

-- M.


----------



## Boltgun (Nov 20, 2007)

I am definitely in on this one....Ontario, Canada

Boltgun


----------



## glockboy (Nov 25, 2007)

Can I be on the list?


----------



## wquiles (Nov 30, 2007)

I am still interested 

Will


----------

